
Dynamic Languages Are Static Languages - jasim
https://existentialtype.wordpress.com/2011/03/19/dynamic-languages-are-static-languages/
======
jasim
It might be interesting to read this article along with
[https://tratt.net/laurie/research/pubs/html/tratt__dynamical...](https://tratt.net/laurie/research/pubs/html/tratt__dynamically_typed_languages)

------
taylodl
Just use a language employing the Hindley-Milner type system and be done with
it.

